# WW2 Mechanics



## Magma (13 Jul 2007)

My grandpa was in the airforce during WW2 and was a mechanic in eastern canada working on the planes, now he had a patch for his squad I guess it was kinda like a dog in an airplane...anyways I wanted to know if there is a site that has these old patches so I can find out the name of the squad and possible find out more about what he did.


----------



## Magma (16 Jul 2007)

If anyone can even give me the proper name for someone who fixed airplanes that would be great help as right now im just going on mechanic...


----------



## 3rd Herd (16 Jul 2007)

Magma:
Erks: Ground Crew - The Backbone of Operations http://www.perth.igs.net/~long/erks.htm

and

History of the Royal Canadian Air Force  http://www.rcaf.com/archives/archives_features/history/waryears.php

they will give you a start

Edit to add:

it seems 103 Squadron has a dog or as the trail goes 413 Transport and Rescue Squadron but this is post  WW2


----------



## Magma (25 Jul 2007)

well I found his discharge papers well actually were they were I have yet to take a look at them but I hope that can give me some more info.


----------



## Magma (27 Jul 2007)

I had a chance to look at his papers and he was a Leading Aircraftman and I know he was a mechanic on the planes here in eastern canada.

But thats all I can seem to find out. Would his Army number be of any use anywere to find out more?


----------



## 3rd Herd (28 Jul 2007)

Magma said:
			
		

> I had a chance to look at his papers and he was a Leading Aircraftman and I know he was a mechanic on the planes here in eastern Canada.
> 
> But that's all I can seem to find out. Would his Army number be of any use anywere to find out more?


yes his Army number will help you a lot more. By using his name and Army number you can access his military records. Use the search function on the site to find the instructions on how to do that. In his records you will find the Sqd's, bases he was assigned to. With the Sqd number you will be able to google and find more information about that particular squadron. As for just going by a "dog" emblem it is harder. For example unless you have a picture of the emblem, a dog to you, maybe a wolf to someone else and a snarling cheetah to a third. With reference to the last, think of a couple of the sites moderators.  ;D


----------



## Magma (28 Jul 2007)

well if I remeber correctly, his patch that he showed me was a comic style dog with long ears in an airplane...think it had a yellowish background...

edit: and i think im slow...what excatly should I look for to be able to use his military number?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jul 2007)

You can find some help in your  quest by reading some of the posts in the History Section.  One that may be of help to get you started is Medals and Awards Research.  Even though its title may not be what you are looking for, there are some good sources to check out for other information listed there.

You can also try using the SEARCH function for some other questions, which may lead to other suggestions of "Research" and "Historical" sites to visit.  Have you tried any of the RCAF and British Commonwealth Air Training Plan sites?


----------



## Magma (29 Jul 2007)

no but thanks for the info I shall try searching on there as well.


----------

